# Counter-Strike Source Wont Open? Help!



## High Calcium (Dec 22, 2005)

I have purchased and played counter-strike source before, on my pc... I then didnt have internet for awhile and hadnt played for a few months. Now I have my internet back, and went through hell getting my house networked, lol... I downloaded all the steam updates and stuff, but now Source wont open up....

I open up steam, then click on Source... it then opens up a box that says "preparing to launch counter-strike source" and it just sits there, after a few minutes that box goes away and nothing happens... 

I just dont understand! I have played on this computer, on this same network, in the same room, and it worked! Now it just wont open.... I have uninstalled and reinstalled about 50 times, and it just does the same thing every time.... I tried to contact steam but they never answer anything

thanks to whoever can help me


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

This happened to me, it seems like its loading, but it doesnt.

Try This:

Close Steam (Exit the whole program/Kill Steam.exe process)

If it doesnt work try:

Logging Off

If it still does not work try:

Restarting your computer

Also post computer specs please.


----------



## AdwareMagnet (Jun 15, 2004)

This happened to me MANY of times before.. though I regret I can't remember what I did....

logging off your account should, work. That or try deleting the file ClientRegistry.blob in your source folder... It will say "Updating" when you open it but that won't take long. 

I hope that helps in the littlest bit. Good luck.


----------



## hallyhally (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey, sorry to bring back a (dead?) post. but, my CSS does the same thing,

i ve been playing a while, then i had to reinstall windows, so i did and i reinstalled CSS now i get that error, 

i restarted steam, i restarted my comp, i deleted that blob file (go up 1 reply) 

Nothing, i thought "maybe i need to re activate?" because i saw a activate button on the bottom, but i dont know my code anymore, and it does not seem to be on the box anymore =\

then i read that the keys were saved to the Log in user, so that i shouldnt need to do that.

Maybe im wrong? any help?


----------



## hallyhally (Jun 1, 2007)

I reinstalled CSS and it still doesnt work =\


----------



## HappyAcid (Jun 26, 2007)

Just found this thread. Is anyon still having problems? What graphics card are you running with? Try update its drivers, i've a feeling it will work


----------



## Kazan_norway (Jan 25, 2008)

Had this problem myself but i fixed it. try typing "-fullscreen" wotq in the set launch options. don't know about css, but it worked with dod.


----------

